# I need help in converting my gas motorcycle into an electric motorcycle.



## meqzod (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi
I have searches the internet for the things I need for converting to an e-motor. electric motor, Controller, batteries ... but I cant choose the right motor power suitable for a motorcycle. and I don't know how to choose a good battery pack for the motorcycle.
I bought a HPC5000B from golden motor, 3000W and 48V. HPC300H Controller again from Golden Motor, 48v 360A. and a 48V 20A 5C lifepo4 battery pack. but the motor doesn't work properly. Can anyone help? 
I want my motorcycle to go at least 60 miles/h.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What motorcycle are you converting?

You'll need more than 3000W to get to 60mph IMHO.. start thinking 10kw.. and 48V might not get you up to that speed. Most motorcycles that can go that speed have at least 72V packs/motors.


----------



## meqzod (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Travis Gintz, thanx for replying
I want to convert a Honda Wave 125cc to an E-electric motorcycle.

1. I put the 3KW BLDC Motor and the 48V controller on the bike and used a pack of 48V 20A 5C on it. When I start up the motorcycle after it reaches 30A the controller turns off. What's the problem? What should I do?

2. Isn't a 10KW motor for cars? I talked to a few people and told them I am working with a 3-5KW motor for an E-motor. They got shocked and said this motor is too strong for a motorcycle. 
Best Regards


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

1) I have no clue why it's shutting down. Are your cells sagging too much and shutting off the controller? Are they 5C peak cells? Contacing Goldenmotor would be my recomendation. I can't find any information on the HPC5000B motor. Are you sure it's the right part number?

2) I think it's a small motor for what you're trying to do. 60mph can be done with 3000W with a light vehicle, but it's going to take you a while to get there.


----------



## meqzod (Aug 20, 2012)

I contacted Golden Motor but they don't really answer you. I talked to one person he said you need a 100A battery pack. Can that really be the problem?

Here is the site of Golden motor:
Goldenmotor.com
The motor is in the BLDC motor section and there's a section called motor controller.


----------



## meqzod (Aug 20, 2012)

What does it mean when they say a battery pack is 20Ah 5C? What dows the 5C show?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

meqzod said:


> What does it mean when they say a battery pack is 20Ah 5C? What dows the 5C show?


C is the charge. 5C indicates the charge rate, which is current. In this case, C = 20. That is 20 A for one hour. 5C is 5 times faster for the same charge meaning 100A which would consume the total charge in 12 minutes. It is a way to normalize current so that cells (or batteries) of different capacities can be compared. You can always parallel more cells to increase current, but that does not change the C rate. See: http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/what_is_the_c_rate


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Link to the batteries?

They might be 5C max.

Does it have a BMS? Maybe it's cutting out?


----------

